
Ranked: The World’s Top Worst Passwords - RavenEye
https://www.forbes.com/sites/daveywinder/2019/12/14/ranked-the-worlds-100-worst-passwords#26ba26e669b4
======
Hesavard
once again the stupidity of the people shown in lack of cybersecurity
knowledge, cheers to all the Karens of the Internet!

